# Try Tai Chi for Free



## WuStyle Brixton (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year all,

We are offering a free class again this January for anybody who wants to try out Wu Style tai chi. Adult classes resume on the 10th January, kids on the 16th. Please feel free to drop in or get in touch if you need any further info.

Full details on the website www.wustylebrixton.co.uk


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 3, 2013)

out of interest, who is the main instructor at your school?

The website includes the lineage, but only as far as the current master in China and nothing about the instructor / team in London.  

I think it is always useful to have some information about this kind of thing on your website, otherwise people might assume that the teachers are not as connected to the lineage as the website claims.


----------



## WuStyle Brixton (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Louloubelle,

My name is Neville and I'm the instructor in Brixton. I'm a disciple of the current head of the Wu family Grandmaster Eddie Wu. There is a little bit about me on the first page of the website, maybe I should put a bit more. Thanks for the feedback!

Neville


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Neville

Sorry I missed the bit about you as it is small and not on the page re lineage (where the information connecting the instructor to the lineage usually is).   IIWY I would put a bit more about you, your training and experience and your link to your teacher/s on the lineage page. 

IIWY I would include a link to your accrediting organisation where your name will appear on a list of approved instructors.  

good luck with it, I think tai chi is a good thing, although I know nothing about wu style.


----------

